# Online Registration for NYSC Batch "C" 2014: 3 Important Things to Know



## LequteMan (Aug 23, 2014)

The National Youth Service Corps, #NYSC has announced that the mobilisation exercise for Nigerian graduates (both foreign and locally trained) in particular, henceforth will be done online.

The online registration for NYSC 2014 Batch ‘C’ service will commence on the 20th August 2014 and end on 12th October 2014.

Here are 3 important things to know:

1.* All Prospective Corps Members are required to register online at the NYSC portal, www.nysc.org.ng or portal.nysc.gov.ng or go to www.nysc.gov.ng to link the portal. *

Please note that information on accredited registration centres nationwide is available on the home page www.nysc.org.ng.

2. *All graduates from Nigerian Universities, Polytechnics/Monotechnics and those affiliated to them (whether full-time or part-time) are expected to carry out their biometric-enabled online registration using their Matriculation Numbers and JAMB Registration Numbers.* 

Also, those for Revalidation (i.e. prospective corps members who were mobilized earlier but for one reason or the other could not report for the orientation course) must equally register online.

3. *Those who wish to get their Call-up numbers by SMS/email and subsequently print their Call-up letters online are to pay the sum of Four Thousand Naira (₦4,000.00) using any Bank’s Automated Teller Machine (ATM) Cards or the PIN Vending option from any bank in Nigeria.*

The feature allows them to print and reprint their call-up letters online in case of loss of call-up letters and also facilitates accelerated camp processing at the Orientation camps.

However, those who wish to collect their call-up letters from their Institution need not pay the Four Thousand Naira (₦4,000.00) after the online registration. Meanwhile, members of the public should know that with effect from 2015 Batch ‘A’ all prospective Corps members have to print their Call-up letters online.


----------

